

How much did Tumblr’s VCs really make? - daegloe
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/22/how-much-did-tumblrs-vcs-really-make/

======
rdl
Kind of weird when both one of the top VCs (and someone involved in the
transaction) comments on Hacker News, _and_ CNN picks it up. I thought all of
this was kind of inside baseball at best.

~~~
randall
But it's not like it's some "real" CNN writeup. It's Dan, and it's Fortune.
Dan is currently my favorite inside baseballer in VC-land. He actually knows
his beat really well. Apparently Fortune (TW owned) eschewed its own domain
(much like ESPN did in favor of espn.go.com).

For instance... this piece about the Midas List was a really well balanced
look at the issues with Forbes' list.

[http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/09/fools-gold-in-
vc-l...](http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/09/fools-gold-in-vc-land/)

Dan knows his stuff.

~~~
hkmurakami
_> In short, the Privco report is a load of Yahoo._

I can't comment on him knowing his stuff since I'm not familiar with his work,
but I definitely like his style ;)

------
cssblondie
Finally, Primack debunks this bullshit PrivCo report.

Thank god.

